# Former Uber driver sinks boat, says "I'm new to sailing..."



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow.
Couple sells all possessions for sailboat, sinks 2 days into trip

http://flip.it/N2WarM


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

LOL idiots. 

my dad is a bar pilot (aka he moves oil tankers and container ships around in ports) and he says he despises sail boats and yachters b/c they're often new money and often inexperienced. the rules of the road generally don't differentiate between vessel size (so that sail boat might have the right of way on the 1000 ft container ship that takes 1/4 mile to stop) and these idiots love to just dart in front of fully laden oil tankers.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

No proper insurance, yup sounds like an Uber driver alright. It's estimated 80% of drivers do not carry the required rideshare coverage nor have informed their insurance company what they're using the car for. So I guess you can be an idiot and just start a go-fund-me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Pie in the sky millennials who thought boating around the world was easy and romantic.
Lucky they lived. I kayak surfed a few winter storms in New England and the sea doesn't give two farks if you live or die.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

When sailors F up when sailing their boats, the ocean opens up and swallows their boat. It would be good if, when clueless Uber drivers F up when driving their Prius around, the ground would open up and swallow the Prius. Illegal U turn in front of oncoming traffic... Gone. Sit there blocking traffic with hazards flashing... Gone.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow.
> Couple sells all possessions for sailboat, sinks 2 days into trip
> 
> http://flip.it/N2WarM


Let me get this straight. A Colorado couple spent their life savings on a 48 year old 28 ft sailboat that was moored in Tarpon Springs, FL. They spent some time gathering up necessities for an around the world voyage in this 28' sailboat. They spent 2 days in the Gulf of Mexico hugging the West Coast of Florida to sail 25 miles south to John's Pass. John's Pass is an inlet approx 200 yards in length that connects the Intercoastal Waterway to the Gulf of Mexico and separates Madeira Beach from St. Petersburg Beach.

This Colorado couple sank a 28' sailboat within 1/4 mile of land? I suppose channel markers are just red and green numbered signs that are put up so pelicans have something to sit on. What morons. Well, this idiotic event most likely saved their lives. If they can't navigate and captain a vessel within 300 yards of shore then the open ocean would have most likely killed them.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow.
> Couple sells all possessions for sailboat, sinks 2 days into trip
> 
> http://flip.it/N2WarM


I love the opening line. About a year ago a 26 year old and a 24 year old decided that they were tired of working. I can see how a five year career of asking "Would you like to supersize that?" would be extremely tiresome and deserve the retirement of a lifetime.

Damn, and these idiots are suppose to support my retirement in 10 years. Wow, just friggin wow.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

What a couple of snowflakes! They do a GoFundMe because they don't want to get jobs!

I used to do a lot of sailing, and I can tell you that it's not easy to capsize and sink a 28-foot sailboat! A small pram? Sure. Get in trouble in a 28-footer? Run aground? Sure.

But sink the damn thing? You have to be a special kind of maritime master to pull that off!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

God loves them. Can you imagine what would happen once they got out to open sea?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> God loves them. Can you imagine what would happen once they got out to open sea?


Yup...in that size boat...at that age...8>O

Can you say...SUCKERS...8>)

Everyone knows that a boat...

Is just a hole in the water...

That you pour money into...

And when the money is short...

Get out your water wings...

The sea is NOT as forgiving a master...

As these young people found out...

Putting it on Gofundme...tacky...8>O

Rakos


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

On a side note, the dude looks older than 26. I'm 25 and I look much younger than him.

But come on, sorry your boat sank but that's your own problem. I don't work full time, part time, and drive for Uber to help you live your dream. I'm working towards MY dreams. You did it, you live with it. I'll donate to a cause where it was out of the person's control, not your stupidity.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow.
> Couple sells all possessions for sailboat, sinks 2 days into trip
> 
> http://flip.it/N2WarM


How about getting a tiny home instead of a boat. You can still travel and have a home, free of cost. Seriously, if you don't know anything about boating at least take some classes and learn before coming up with this crazy plan. Also, maybe start with traveling the U.S.first in a tiny home or an RV.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

gofundme works!

http://www.tampabay.com/news/Couple...ses-11-000-to-get-back-on-the-water_165411030


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UberProphet? said:


> gofundme works!
> 
> http://www.tampabay.com/news/Couple...ses-11-000-to-get-back-on-the-water_165411030


Ridiculous! Maybe next time they'll sink with the boat. Althoough, I want the dog to live. It's not his fault he has idiots for parents.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> gofundme works!
> 
> http://www.tampabay.com/news/Couple...ses-11-000-to-get-back-on-the-water_165411030


This is the new way...

To finance stupid...8>O

I keep trying to figure out...

Something REALLY stupid to do...8>)

I could use the money...

Rakos


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Remember -- these a-hole millennials who are proud to throw $20 at every idiotic GoFundMe that shows up on their social feeds.... will never throw you a buck or two extra on a fare because tipping is so old fashioned.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

gofundme is a scammer/parasites/lazy **** wet dream.

look at this shite.

https://www.gofundme.com/getthisguyacar <- 25k to 350k. he rolls in a bentley now.

fml, really 
https://www.gofundme.com/pay-off-dumb-speeding-ticket

how trump will get re-elected
https://www.gofundme.com/baozzc


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

"Money isn’t everything!" Walsh told the Post. As he put the final touches on his GoFundMe page.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When sailors F up when sailing their boats, the ocean opens up and swallows their boat. It would be good if, when clueless Uber drivers F up when driving their Prius around, the ground would open up and swallow the Prius. Illegal U turn in front of oncoming traffic... Gone. Sit there blocking traffic with hazards flashing... Gone.


You made me laugh out loud.

If only it worked that way.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've capsized a boat before...

Then i flipped it back over and walked it to shore cause it was a canoe and summer camp.


Sailing around the world?


speaking of which the way to go might be...

Go fund me for a new uber car,

Then paint it yellow and get commercial insurance


Just sayin..


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Poor planning.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Hopefully Uber will take him back once he’s spent his $100 gofundme windfall.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Please everyone contribute to my own gofundme which I started as emotional compensation for having read that pathetic article.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow.
> Couple sells all possessions for sailboat, sinks 2 days into trip
> 
> http://flip.it/N2WarM


When the Skipper wrecked the Minnow, it looked like he hit the only big rock on the Island)


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Rakos said:


> This is the new way...
> 
> To finance stupid...8>O
> 
> ...


I OBJECT TO THIS POST!!!

Rakos, that is not a primate. I am disappointed.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I hope they have to take that money and get their old boat pulled out of the water before buying a new one.

These two are prime examples of lucky idiots. They have a hairbrain idea that was poorly executed and now they end all that extra money. Life just isn't fair sometimes. Lol.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> These two are prime examples of lucky idiots. They have a hairbrain idea that was poorly executed and now they end all that extra money. Life just isn't fair sometimes. Lol.


There are so many toolbags doing shit like this nowadays.... Youtube is full of them, people who quit work and are trying to build an off-grid house with ad revenue and Patreon sponsors and they don't have the slightest clue about any of it. Unfortunately it's like a traffic accident, you can't help but watch sometimes.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s amazing how many adult morons there are. They had a better chance of winning the lottery without a ticket than they did of sailing around the world without dying.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

BillC said:


> I OBJECT TO THIS POST!!!
> 
> Rakos, that is not a primate. I am disappointed.


I do reserve the right...

To use my furry friends...

To make a point...8>)

His name is Joey... he's a bit of a smart azz...

Rakos








PS. Stare at this guy's face...and you won't care any more...8>)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Case in point...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/"flat-earther"-justin-is-an-uber-lyft-driver-yohb.239429


Yeah he's a moron but at least he didn't take any moronic action that is life threatening. It sounds like he might be concerned about driving off the end of the Earth though.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Love that bar pilot that ran a tanker into the bridge because he was doped up. Bar pilots are a funny group of people.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I was thinking insurance scam, but they forgot one important part.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow.
> Couple sells all possessions for sailboat, sinks 2 days into trip
> 
> http://flip.it/N2WarM


Hope they had Insurance !
( Still a Better Decision than Driving Uber !)

4 MORE YEARS !

Make america GREATER !



Jo3030 said:


> Poor planning.


Poor Implementation of Poor Planning ?



Rakos said:


> I do reserve the right...
> 
> To use my furry friends...
> 
> ...


Now i Want Cheetos !



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow.
> Couple sells all possessions for sailboat, sinks 2 days into trip
> 
> http://flip.it/N2WarM


( i KNOW you can relate)<>( Rock the Boat)


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I predict future Darwin Award winners...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> I predict future Darwin Award winners...


If they had gotten further out to sea . . .


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Would it be tastless for me to say ;I guess they didnt learn from the Kalanics?

This ones for you Rakos


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, having a GoFundMe page has idiots supporting idiots


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber Steve LV said:


> Well, having a GoFundMe page has idiots supporting idiots
> 
> View attachment 205142


Dumb f**k's will probably hit $100k.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Speaking of bar pilots. Some dude named leo maselli wrote a screenplay about the people who are bar pilots. What theyre actually like. Apparently he drove them around when they used a black car service a few years ago. Now they use a cab service. But wow. They are an awful bunch


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm going to set up a "GoFundme" to get the finances for a new taxi.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

The amazing this is they have raised 15k!!!!!


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

They made a life changing decision while suffering from depression? Bad call.

The sinking is a blessing in disguise. It would never have made it in a storm.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm going to set up a "GoFundme" to get the finances for a new taxi.


First
You must SINK
the taxi you have


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> LOL idiots.
> 
> my dad is a bar pilot (aka he moves oil tankers and container ships around in ports) and he says he despises sail boats and yachters b/c they're often new money and often inexperienced. the rules of the road generally don't differentiate between vessel size (so that sail boat might have the right of way on the 1000 ft container ship that takes 1/4 mile to stop) and these idiots love to just dart in front of fully laden oil tankers.


An oil tanker can come to a full stop from cruising speed in just a quarter mile?????

Heck many crappier cars might fail to do that (from high interstate speeds, w/ less-than-factory-new brake components, and the usual baldish tires and pverload of pax/luggage)


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Adieu said:


> An oil tanker can come to a full stop from cruising speed in just a quarter mile?????
> 
> Heck many crappier cars might fail to do that (from high interstate speeds, w/ less-than-factory-new brake components, and the usual baldish tires and pverload of pax/luggage)


Yeah in hindsight that does seem low. Might have been from slow speeds in shipping channels in Puget Sound, not cruising speeds in open water


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

They should of asked for 50k to buy a better boat. Maybe another 20k for some actual classes on how to sail.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Immoralized said:


> They should of asked for 50k to buy a better boat. Maybe another 20k for some actual classes on how to sail.


So tell me...

what if They take that money...

And buy another boat...

That's NOT seaworthy...

Sail it off into the sunset...

And promptly sink it and someone dies...

Will the survivor sue the donaters...

For enabling them to do this stupid thing..

Causing the untimely death of the mate...

Making all of them...

(Gofundme donaters) responsible...

For this unexpected calamity...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

the world would be a better place and no one will know what happens out at sea as their is no phone reception. We'll all just assume they are living their dream of sailing the world.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rakos said:


> So tell me...
> 
> what if They take that money...
> 
> ...


Darwin award.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Darwin award.


It makes me want to scream.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/Couple...ets-a-bigger-better-boat-for-a-buck_165898742


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm going to set up a "GoFundme" to get the finances for a new taxi.


I would set up a go fund me for a new Uber car,

That will get you more money,

Then you buy a banana yellow car and slap taxi on the outside and get commercial insurance and permits.

If you did a go fund me for a new taxi no one will give to that cause.

Cause Uber is the future and all...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I would set up a go fund me for a new Uber car,
> 
> That will get you more money,
> 
> ...


Satire lol!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've capsized a boat before...
> 
> Then i flipped it back over and walked it to shore cause it was a canoe and summer camp.
> 
> ...


That's what I was hhinking too but how the hell am I going to make it sound cool to fund it??


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> That's what I was hhinking too but how the hell am I going to make it sound cool to fund it??


Just take whatever beater you have and slap a $10.00 taxi sign on the roof, and get commercial insurance. That will work for Most of orange county, minus Universal studios and I-drive north of Sand-lake. (the only places Orlando code enforcement actually enforces FYI)


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Just take whatever beater you have and slap a $10.00 taxi sign on the roof, and get commercial insurance. That will work for Most of orange county, minus Universal studios and I-drive north of Sand-lake. (the only places Orlando code enforcement actually enforces FYI)


Not the car, the GFM! It has to sound funny and cool, that's how they get shared on social media and get funded


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Not the car, the GFM! It has to sound funny and cool, that's how they get shared on social media and get funded


Take some pics of some random kids at Disney springs, and start a go fund me for a new uber black car to support your 5 mixed race children...

Then when you get the cash buy a yellow one and do the above..


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Take some pics of some random kids at Disney springs, and start a go fund me for a new uber black car to support your 5 mixed race children...
> 
> Then when you get the cash buy a yellow one and do the above..


Isn't that like.. fraud or something lol


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dave Ramsey even got a kick out of this story


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Remember -- these a-hole millennials who are proud to throw $20 at every idiotic GoFundMe that shows up on their social feeds.... will never throw you a buck or two extra on a fare because tipping is so old fashioned.


About a month ago, I had a PAX give a few bucks to a panhandler at a traffic light. Needless to say, my mouth dropped. In the end, he ended up tipping me in the app but still....


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

_Last paragraph of article: " "You only have one life. Why spend it doing what you don't love. Money isn't everything!" Walsh told the Post."_

It sure is when you don't have it. Interesting a gofundme was started by them with this 'belief'.

NM Ramsey beat me to it.


----------

